# Festplatte Schneller machen ???



## Arcorator (2. November 2010)

Hallo wollte mal wissen ob ich meine Festplatte schneller machen kann ob so was geht oder nicht.

Habe eine Samsung 1T das ist eine SATA Mit denen schnell anschlüßen da.


----------



## roheed (2. November 2010)

in wie fern schneller machen?! Also tunen wie ein auto kann man sie nicht ^^
Man kann höchstens sein Windows etwas optimieren, dann wirkt die HDD schneller.

wenn du was richtig schnelles willst mußt du dir ne SSD zulegen!
Ist wie vom Polo auf nen Porsche umzusteigen!!

mehr infos findest du unteranderem hier:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...d-diskusionsthread-rund-um-das-thema-ssd.html


----------



## Vaykir (2. November 2010)

ich würde nen V8-motor davor hängen, dann geht die auch ab wie sau.

spaß beiseite:
"schneller" machen in dem sinne geht nciht, aber man kann sie optimieren.

1. unnötige autostartprogramme und dienste abschalten (und KEIN tuneUp utilities nehmen -.-)
2. regelmäßig die festplatte aufräumen
3. stark fragmentierte partitionen defragmentieren (NUR bei HDD partitionen!)
4. evtl überfüllte temp ordner leeren (aber da sind meistens eh nur 500mb drin)
5. festplatten virenfrei halten

das wären jetzt erstmal so die punkte, auf die ich immer achte.


----------



## Arcorator (2. November 2010)

Ok aber was ist mit dem V8 Motor gemeind ??


----------



## ghostadmin (2. November 2010)

Arcorator schrieb:


> Ok aber was ist mit dem V8 Motor gemeind ??



Das war ein Witz.


----------



## Z3NDO (2. November 2010)

Wenn du mit "schneller machen" meinst, dass du auch Daten schneller verschieben kannst empfehle ich dir für XP/Vista "Teracopy" das ist etwas schneller als die in Windows integrierte Funktion.


----------



## Arcorator (2. November 2010)

Ich meine jetzt für zum spielen das die texturen schneller geladen werden von der platte hab win7


----------



## Vaykir (2. November 2010)

Dafür hat die Wissenschaft die SSD erfunden.


----------



## basic123 (2. November 2010)

Schmeiß sie aus dem Fenster, dann ist sie ganz schnell.


----------



## roheed (2. November 2010)

> Schmeiß sie aus dem Fenster, dann ist sie ganz schnell.



Also auch wenn ich den thread auch eher lustig finde, 
driftet pls nicht ganz ab ins blödsinn labern^^

Wie schon von mir und Vaykir erwähnt, 
wenn du richtig power willst solltest dir ne SSD zulegen!

Das bringt bis zu 100% mehrleistung bei den ladezeiten in games und noch mehr beim Betriebssystem.


----------



## Vaykir (2. November 2010)

les ma deine PMs du nase...


----------



## roheed (2. November 2010)

ich?^^
hab se schon bemerkt  aber eins nach dem anderen.


----------



## AchtBit (2. November 2010)

Win Swapfile zuerst an den Plattenanfang bewegen, dann MFTs sortiert an den Anfang der Platte schieben, dann das Windoof, jetzt die Spiele. Archivdaten, Videos, Mucke und Installer ans Plattenende schieben.

Jetzt kann die Platte perfomante Daten sequenziell lese, was ihre Leseleisung fast verdoppelt.


P.S. so Tolle sind die SSDs auch nicht. Insbesondere die billigen Teile sind teilweise deutlich langsamer als ne schnelle Desktopplatte, wenn große Dateien kopiert werden. Die Vorteile von SSD greifen bei wahlfreien Zugriff auf kleine Dateien, insbesondere bei Zugriff auf mehrere Daten paralell ist SSD dann 100mal schneller als ne HDD. 

Die sind aber genau solche Vorgänge die ich vermeiden will indem ich meine HDD so organisiere, dass die Daten möglichst sequenziell erreichbar sind.

Ich wollt mir erst ne SSD(2,5" intern) mit 32/64gig holen aber die, welche in meiner Preivorstellung gewesen wären, waren alle nicht das Gelbe vom Ei. Bis 150Euro zeigten alle irgendwo Defizite in verschiedenen Zugriff Modes. Erst bei 200Euro werden die Datenraten konstanter. Die einzige SSD under 150Euro mit relativ konstant hoher Datenrate war die Kingston V. Nach reiflichen Abwägen, hab ich mich für eine schnelle HDD entschieden. Diese kostet mit 250gig(Travelstar 7K500) 40Euro während die 64gb SSD von Kingston 2,5 mal so teuer(ca. 110Euro) ist. Für meine Zwecke ist die HDD(160/160MBps Durchsatz lesen/schreiben) nicht sehr viel lahmer als die Kingston SNV425-S2 SSD(200/110MBps Durchsatz lesen/schreiben). Mehrere Daten gleichtzeitig lesen/schreiben mach ich nicht ausser ich verwende mehrere Datenträger. Nur damit mein OS etwas schneller bootet, nein danke.

Mein Fazit SSD: Super Sache wenn man nen dicken Geldbeutel hat. Billige SSDs sind nicht so der Renner. Deshalb, erst mal noch warten und den Anderen den Vortritt lassen.


----------



## Vaykir (2. November 2010)

AchtBit schrieb:


> Deshalb, erst mal noch warten und den Anderen den Vortritt lassen.



dafür sind wir da!


----------



## jumperm (4. November 2010)

@AchtBit: Danke für den Tip. Die Frage ist nur, mit welchem Programm ich das bewerkstellige!?

@Topic: Ich könnte noch den CCleaner empfehlen um die Registierungsdatei auf zu räumen.


----------

